# France and Italy in June



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Again, I hated to see all the forlorn empty boxes!
Just to say that we're heading to France and Italy, via Rosslare and Roscoff for the month of June. Planning to spend 3 days in Loire Valley, possibly on Aires. Then heading down via Barcelonnette and Cuneo (thanks to a posting on the old forum, which I fortunately copied) to Lake Garda, Verona and Venice. Our first holiday in our Knaus motorhome, we're v. excited and I'm a little apprenensive!
Thanks to Peejay's great information re. Guides to campsites Aires and Sostas, we're well armed with our literature.
Anyone got any advice, we'd be delighted to hear from you.
Oh, we're toying with the idea of detouring via the Millau bridge. Does anyone know if this is feasible or worthwhile.
Saw Dave and Julie's posting re. San Francisco campsite on Lake Garda and as we too have camping cheques we may head for it.
Looking forward to hearing from you all
Mary and Mike :lol:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

May see you about we are going to Chamonix 28th May and then to North Italy until about 20th June..... If you do go via the Millau bridge and have time try to see the Gorge Du Tarn.... amazing!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you got room for me...?!! Glad to see someone using our favourite route to Italy via Barcellonette, Col de Larche and Cuneo. We've always been tied to school summer holidays when it is wonderful but bet it is even more so in June.

My advice is to allow plenty of time. There is lots to see on the way and the road is not a fast one. It's well supplied with places to stop and "must sees" like the barrage de Serre at Ponceau and the Fort de Tournaie. After Gap is a big fruit and veg growing area with roadside stalls.

Barcellonette is a pretty little town. They have a market on Mondays that has stalls selling the local tourton d'Urbaye -big, fried ravioli with both sweet and savoury fillings. There is a park there that is pleasant and shady for picnicking. We drive through the town from the French side and then turn back into town and park beside the park, on the road, and only a short walk into the centre. Parking is free and even in high summer on market day we've always found somewhere close in.

There is a huge car park at the top of the Col de Larche so don't be tempted off into the lay bys and pull ins. You really cannot miss it and it is smack on the border. Lots of people overnight there. There is a vast lake nearby where many people stop to swim.

Coming down on the Italian side there are several small towns some with motorhome aires. Vinando has Roman remains and good parking so is worth a stop. 

Cuneo is a great city with lots to see and stunning views from the city walls. There is a lot of MH friendly parking but because of the vast piazza and boulevard type main roads you do need your wits about you when driving. On the whole we found that people were pretty patient with us ! There is a vast market on Tuesday that takes up most of the Piazza Galimberi and the shopping streets, all shaded by arched loggia are pleasant to browse along. We camped at the nearby Campeggio Communale Bisalta which was clean and friendly. There are plenty of buses into town from the gates.

I could go on and on...enjoy your trip and let us know how you get on.

G.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

May see you Navman! We'll be around the Lakes till 17th June then Verona, where we've booked for the Arena Opera. Staying that night in a one star campsite, Castel San Pietro, which is the only one actually in Verona. No power or water, I'd say mainly backpackers, but overlooking the town (or is it a city?), looks like stunning views and the owner assures us that it will JUST take a 7 metre van and the access road will take max. 7.5 metres van, but Mike is cool and calm and I've every faith in him! Then we're on to Venice where, again thanks to a posting on the old site, we're planning to try the Sosta at Punta Sabboni.We're in a Knaus Suntraveller and hopefully by then we'll have managed to get our MHF stickers.
Grizzly, thanks a mill for all the info on the Cuneo area, I'm drooling already. I think it was probably a posting by you? on old site that made us decide on that route. It sounds brill. Anything you can think of, I'm like a sponge, i'll soak it all up!!
Mary :lol:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Looks Like we are doing the reverse to you MetroMary. We are stopping at Chamonix for a couple of days then on to Florence to a site in the city. After a day or two there we will be moving off to Venice probably Fusina for a couple of days then orf to the Lakes.... Jo want to go to Gardaland ( we are both big kids!!) and then some chilling..... before returning to the Uk on the 22nd

We will be in a Benimar...... X reg and LHD

Cya

bob[hr:428057d130]


----------



## 92112 (May 1, 2005)

*Italy...to go!*

Hi everyone, Just found your topic with the Italy info and I geuss you are all back by now, perhaps even off somewhere else? If you are around can anyone advise please? Off to Barcelona in a couple of weeks and will be going from there to Northern Italy. Want to take in Pisa then up to Modena, returning via Lake Como then Switzerland and home. Does anyone have a preferred route from Barcelona to Italy. This will be our first time and the map looks like a "follow the coast run" but is that any good? Barcellonette sounds nice, albeit a bit more inland but perhaps that's the better route. Should I go via Barcellonette? Any ideas or experiences welcomed. Will be in a "very slow!" 1983 Hymer 660.
Best regards, Phil


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Italy - No Tolls!!*

Hi,

Does anyone know a good route to Lake Garda via France without tolls??

Or is there no option - i welcome all and any suggestions!.

Thanks


----------

